# South Cuyahoga Sportsmen 2016 archery shoot schedule



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's our 3D shoot schedule for this year. Don't miss the Chatham shoot on August 7th - Grant Brown Memorial Western Game and Sportsman's swap meet.
Also on September 18 at Ridge Road. Our final shoot of the year is the Dan Whitney Memorial 30 DEER target shoot. Great chance for some last minute practice before Archery season opens on the 24th.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's a pdf that might be more legible


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

billk said:


> Here's a pdf that might be more legible



First 3D shoot of the year this Sunday. Weather looks great and the course is looking spruced up.
Have 6 new Rinehart targets added to the mix. Buffalo, Bedded Elk, Bedded Ram, Bedded Buck, Stone sheep, and badger.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Sure do miss those animal shoots.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Last shoot of the year at Chatham tomorrow. Opened up new area with 20 targets thru the woods.
As always - shoot is open to the public.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks to all that have supported us this year.

Last shoot of the year coming up at our Ridge Road, North Royalton grounds is coming up on Sept 18.

This is our best of the year - 30 Rinehart Deer targets (OK we may throw in a few Elk).

Last chance to get out and get in some practice before bow season opens on Sept 24th.


----------

